# Well....Now that you put it that way!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Copied this from another sight.

---------------------------------------------------------

Reasons to vote for Trump:

Obama is against Trump
The Media is against Trump
The establishment Democrats are against Trump
The establishment Republicans are against Trump
The Pope is against Trump
The UN is against Trump
The EU is against Trump
China is against Trump
Mexico is against Trump
Soros is against Trump
Black Lives Matter is against Trump
MoveOn.Org is against Trump
Koch Bro's are against Trump
Hateful, racist, violent Liberals are against Trump

Bonus Reasons to vote for Trump:
Cher says she will leave the country
Mylie Cyrus says she will leave the country
Whoopi says she will leave the country
Rosie says she will leave the country
Al Sharpton says he will leave the country
Gov. Brown says California will build a wall

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmmmm.....Al Sharpton would have been enough for me, But throw in Mylie Cyrus... And California??? Add Illinois and you've got a winner. (I live in the Kingdom of Moses, so I'm not affected.)

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Couldn't have said it any better.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think Trumps momentum is starting to hit a wall.
Cruz is going to win Wisconsin. I believe the "establishment" has come to the painful conclusion that they must reluctantly support Cruz and trump must be stopped about a week ago. 
I don't think either trump or Cruz will win the 1200+ delegates.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The very Media that's against Trump has helped him more than they realize. Saw the other day that it's been estimated they've given him the equivalent of over $2 billion dollar in free publicity and they're too stupid to realize it. You can't turn the TV on any news channel where they go more than about 5-10 minutes without mentioning Trump.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IF trump begins to fall (and I never would count trump out) he has turned this country's political system upside down. 
He has provided an invaluable service and opened a lot of eyes.

The big question is: can Cruz win in the northeast? 
IMO, that will determine the nominee


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I think if people can vote for cruz and sleep good at night go ahead but I don't think he would be a bit better than obahama.he has already been to Washington what did he do for the good people of Texas?
We are in bad shape when we can't get a American president.
They tried the guy we have now not once but twicewhat did he do for them??
But for me donald trump would be the only vote I would cast.
I think I would like for my little corner of the state to slip right out of the union and become the southern states of america would suit me just fine.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

You missed one,if you listen to his positions on issues,Trump is against Trump .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Swv.farmer said:


> I think if people can vote for cruz and sleep good at night go ahead but I don't think he would be a bit better than obahama.he has already been to Washington what did he do for the good people of Texas?
> We are in bad shape when we can't get a American president.
> They tried the guy we have now not once but twicewhat did he do for them??
> But for me donald trump would be the only vote I would cast.
> I think I would like for my little corner of the state to slip right out of the union and become the southern states of america would suit me just fine.


Oh, he's done quite a bit. he's stood up for 2nd amendment rights, did everything he could to stop obama care. He's done a lot to obstruct Obamas progressive agenda

He'd be light years better than ol big ears. Take it to the bank.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

May be I just hate the thoughts of another farner trying to run the good old USA.

I guess when it comes right down to it it's the greater of the two eviles.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just to be honest come to think about it no one since Bush has done much for us except destroy our economy come to think of it no one be for him lol Jeb Bush would have been my pick.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Swv.farmer said:


> May be I just hate the thoughts of another farner trying to run the good old USA.





Swv.farmer said:


> But for me donald trump would be the only vote I would cast.


From the innerweb (so it HAS to be true).

Trump's mother, it should be noted, was born in Scotland, which is not part of the United States. His plane is registered in the Bahamas, also a foreign country. This fact pattern - along with the wave of new questions surrounding what he claims is a birth certificate - raises serious doubts about his eligibility to serve as President of the United States.

73, Mark


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Oh, he's done quite a bit. he's stood up for 2nd amendment rights, did everything he could to stop obama care. He's done a lot to obstruct Obamas progressive agenda
> 
> He'd be light years better than ol big ears. Take it to the bank.


I agree. Just because someone is a politician does not, by default, make them part of the problem. Some have proven their worth by being elected and FIGHTING the problem. Those ones are already proven and an asset to this country. At least that is my point of view as applied to my philosophy of constitutional conservatism. Others think a dictator that does THEIR particular will is this best choice...and that's their right and vote also...I guess <_<

73, Mark


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

All this fighting and bs between the republicans it's no wonder people vote democrat


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Generally speaking, I think cruz has conducted himself very well and for the most part, refrained from personal attacks you saw trump and Rubio getting into.

Hopefully, most republican voters will realize this and we can coalesce around him and get him the nomination.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hope not.
Maby we should just let Bernie have it lol.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Swv.farmer said:


> I hope not.
> Maby we should just let Bernie have it lol.


You don't want Cruz?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> All this fighting and bs between the republicans it's no wonder people vote democrat


But Griff.....you know that ain't why they vote Democrat.....they could be the most polite gentlemen know to mankind and it wouldn't make a nickel of diff to those voting democrat......they have other motives.

But I agree with your sentiments.....the in-fighting needs to stop, it turns "off" voters, may not get them to the polls to vote period, and we need them......

Trump has skillfully used the rhetoric to gain exposure.....his lack of knowledge and subject matter dictate he use a different method to gain popularity. Standing up for what you believe in is a trait that appeals to a lot of voters.....cow tailing is a sign of weakness amongst voters, they don't give a damn how "well versed" you are in a particular field......but they do care if you seem to "stick to your guns" something that most politicians have forgotten in this day of "compromise" 
Both Trump and Cruz work for me.....but as I've said many times before.....so does Mickey/Goofy and the likes, so perhaps that's not saying much about the candidates but more about the opposition.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> But Griff.....you know that ain't why they vote Democrat.....they could be the most polite gentlemen know to mankind and it wouldn't make a nickel of diff to those voting democrat......they have other motives.
> 
> But I agree with your sentiments.....the in-fighting needs to stop, it turns "off" voters, may not get them to the polls to vote period, and we need them......
> 
> ...


Thats right. Dumbocrats are going to vote dumbocrat no matter who they trot out there.

Look at Hillary. She's all but guilty of shamelessly exposing top secret information and she's ultra popular with dumbocrats.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

No need to offend Dumbo,JD


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Bgriffin856 said:


> All this fighting and bs between the republicans it's no wonder people vote democrat


There has to be some fighting among the candidates for an eventual winner to emerge. For the past years, the establishment has basically picked the person that THEY want to continue their bargaining and gave the voting public very little from which to choose.
It is also a good time for vetting of the candidate; if they can't handle the sparing from their own side, how can they ever intend to go against a far more divisive opponent in November?

I can almost assure you that Bernie's and Hillary's campaigns have plenty of mud on Trump and/or Cruz (or at least things they plan to insinuate or flat-out lie about) that they plan to "expose" after the RNC nomination. Same is true for the Rep candidate; I'm sure they have plenty of "moves" that they plan to use on the Dem nominee. But it is not yet time for that; it is time to spar withing one's own training camp to find the strongest, most electable candidate.

Once the nomination occurs, the most electable candidate will have been nominated and old sparing partners need to again be team mates. The voters would do well to remember that the everything before June 7th (I think is the last primary) was sparing withing the same camp.

Of course, the above is all theory and does not give acknowledgment to the fact that some in the Republican party are actually big gummint libs (and may not even know it) and would NEVER vote for a constitutional guy, some are religiously devout and would never vote for an atheist (or whatever) and some may not see a difference between the likes of Paul Ryan (rumor that the RNC likes him if a contested convention) and Bernie. Some voter will stay home at EVERY election; I've never missed one...not even in the "off" years when it's only school board, road commissioners, etc...

ACTUALLY, the State and local elections are arguably more important than the presidential. If Congress had the gonads to effectuate their campaign promises, Obama would be impeached, Obamacare would have been repealed, etc, etc, etc... The President could not overstep his bounds if the milk-toast Congress did not continue to allow it.

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd conceed the presidency to a dumbocrat every election cycle if we controlled congress/senate/supreme court with conservatives with testicular fortitude. We control congress/senate, but a few's got any balls. I will say CRUZ was one of the few....

We lost the biggest pair we had with Scalia.


----------

